# Best strings and cables?



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

looking for the all around best strings on the market today, ones that will last a whole ibo season and hunting season, what do ya'll reccommend?


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Many of great string makers here so my vote breathn, but can't go wrong with any of them in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

60X, Viscosity, Breathn, Wicked, like Rod said, you can't go wrong with any of the guys on here.


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

VaporTrail their strings are great and if there is a problem they will fix it no questions asked. One of the things I always look for in a company is customer service will they or won't they stand behind their product.


----------



## shepmankev (Sep 17, 2010)

Crackers


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

My dads,also Winners choice had on the destroyer for 2 years still good.Abb are good too.But the best strings and cables for the money are my dads.He does prestretch them at a great poundage.


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

i live 25 minutes from patsy, 60x and i was checking out
vaportrail,


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

a custom bowstring, it doesnt matter who, just about any custom bowstring company will be your best bet.

I had one last almost 2 years on my Z7, and I just got a new string and cable for it, and I shoot my bows a bunch. I get mine from a guy here locally (Big Game Pro shop in Umatilla, FL) and he does a really good job at making bowstrings, but anybody you can find should do well and they usually cost no more than a factory bowstring. just tell them what bow it is for and what colors you want for it.

on my Monster I got some Flo orange & rootbeer strings with clear serving.
on my Z7 I had flo green & brown w/ browns serving, now I got mountainberry (really dark red) & silver w/ clear serving.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

go with stage one strings in middleburg, pa. I know the owner and starter wes vanhorne and his strings are the best. i put them on and have never had one bit of strng stretch.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Zack you seen my string,I can tell you it will be cheaper then any other bigger named string and just as long lasting and good looking.The only thing is we have minimun colors.When do you need them.And if your interested let me know and ill tell you the colors.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bluff country bowstrings, talk to Rick. Hes a good guy.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

viscosity tow ropes, you won't find a better set out there for longevity.

they are the first set of strings that i have EVER had that has made it thru an indoor season, that includes VT's WC and others


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Diamond Quality Strings. Send me a message if you are curious.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I will post again, just about any custom bowstring will do the job well, just look for someone that has a good reputation with their strings and just as important is that they have good customer service. I've never had a custom bowstring stretch on me, and my bows get shot a bunch. when I get bored, I shoot my bows, and I get bored probably 5 days a week. when it's getting close to hunting season like it is now, I'm shooting pretty much every day, and shooting at least 2 dozen times per shooting session, and thats the low side.
then I shoot my bows during hunting season just as much as before and my bows get shot year round since I love to shoot bows of course.

if you can find someone locally that makes them, to me that'd be your best bet since if something happens to it you can always drive up to their shop and have them fix the string if theres any problem with it.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

vaportrail vtx hands down if you like a fast durable with no string rotation


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I would go with Americas Best...they are pricey but they're warranty/customer service is second to none. Plus they make a great string! I've had mine for over a year now and they are still going strong! I haven't had to change more than a twist in the past 6 months to keep everything set how I like it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Clint, not all strings are equal and they never will be. I know Bridger puts a couple hundred shots on per session, and that's almost daily. He goes through beefed up sets every couple months. I shoot out most sets in an indoor season when I'm taking it easy.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

I have had Breathn do a set of strings and tune, and couldn't be happier.. Give him a try, you will not be disappointed..


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Da Vinci custom strings from a guy by the name of Jordan Kenner. Good prices and great warranty. They havent let me down yet! Even from bein soaked and beat up from bowfishin they still arent fraying. Send me a pm if inerested!


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I will post again, just about any custom bowstring will do the job well, just look for someone that has a good reputation with their strings and just as important is that they have good customer service. I've never had a custom bowstring stretch on me, and my bows get shot a bunch. when I get bored, I shoot my bows, and I get bored probably 5 days a week. when it's getting close to hunting season like it is now, I'm shooting pretty much every day, and shooting at least 2 dozen times per shooting session, and thats the low side.
> then I shoot my bows during hunting season just as much as before and my bows get shot year round since I love to shoot bows of course.
> 
> if you can find someone locally that makes them, to me that'd be your best bet since if something happens to it you can always drive up to their shop and have them fix the string if theres any problem with it.


Either you got really lucky or you didnt notice it when they did stretch. Because every single setIi have ever owned has stretched. Just depends on if they keep stretching. And trust me when I say I have owned a LOT of strings. And by a lot, it wouldnt be out of the question to say somewhere around 100 sets... And every single one has stretched. But, like I said before. It makes a good set of strings when they stop stretching.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Hinky


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I've heard some really good things about JBK strings. My friend just got a set and he said they're awesome


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

The strings my cousin makes are excellent


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

just ordered some custom blue and white vapor trails monday and they will be here friday or saturday =)


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

viscosity!!! brian is the man


----------

